# Full Moon :D!



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 14, 2011)

So, I think today is full moon.
I decided to go for a walk after dinner and the moon looked pretty! Came back to take my camera, and WHAT THE FUCK! My Sony Cybershot decided to die on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Not turning on. So had to use the iPhone to take these pics.

Shit quality pics from iPhone -.-


Spoiler


























Well, a  little bit about me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I like the darkness more than light. I prefer winter over summer, night-time over daylight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. lol

Yap, dark and gloomy!!!


----------



## pistone (Aug 14, 2011)

i love the full moon ,especially when it takes a kinda red color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is just amazing 
also your pic are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s it reminds me this meme


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL @ the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Well, the pics really didnt come out the way I would have liked them.
Its really looking pretty outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 16, 2011)

Dude the low quality of the pictures add to the awsomeness of it, its so mysterious looking


----------



## amrboghdady (Aug 16, 2011)

LoL, for a second there I thought the lamppost in the last pic was the sun, I kept staring for a while, wondering how it was so bright yet everything was dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






It does look like the sun though


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 16, 2011)

inb4 giant ape


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 16, 2011)

APE


----------



## Paarish (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn! I missed that?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

Like a star in the night, the beautiful seductress draws many eyes toward her.  Ever-moving ever watching, she makes wonderful spectacles out of those that try to cover her beauty, creating an a very dark and mysterious yet bright and amorous site.

How was that?  It was either I make that or I make a Persona 3 joke, I thought that to be a better idea.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 21, 2011)

the picture are beautiful i tried getting pictures of it with my 3ds they were crappy


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> the picture are beautiful i tried getting pictures of it with my 3ds they were crappy


My work wasn't beautiful?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 26, 2011)

@machomuu
your work was bootiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! lol


Next full moon, I will make sure to get some good shots


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 26, 2011)

This reminds me of when my mom told me how obsessed i was with the moon when i was a kid. Apparently every time i saw the moon I say'd "Look mommy, THE MOOOOOON!!"


----------



## DroRox (Aug 26, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> This reminds me of when my mom told me how obsessed i was with the moon when i was a kid. Apparently every time i saw the moon I say'd "Look mommy, THE MOOOOOON!!"


I used to do the same except I thought it was a giant eye in the sky. O_O


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 26, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> This reminds me of when my mom told me how obsessed i was with the moon when i was a kid. Apparently every time i saw the moon I say'd "Look mommy, THE MOOOOOON!!"


I still am obsessed with the moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Specially full moon or when a new circle begins.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 27, 2011)

those are nice pics of the moon. but do you love sunset's too? like the orange of the sky when it comes up or down.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

The sun is not that interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New moon cycle starting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will probably take a few pics of the new moon. Sadly, still have to do it with the iPhone 4 or Nintendo 3DS -.-


----------

